# My cats vet visit.



## XWorstSNEverX (Apr 30, 2003)

I just thought I would share this with you all cause I have always thought this was cool.

I used to have a cat and a dog about 10 years ago. One day we had to take our cat to the vet. I can't remember why but I remember him coming home and he couldn't walk very much or anything I do know it had some type of surgery it wasn't nuetered though. The vet told us not to pick up the cat much and hold it so it would regain it's strength. We did just that hardly picked it up or anything. We had to take the cat back to the vet about two weeks later and the vet told us to stop carrying the cat around. We told him that we didn't and none of us knew why the cat wasn't getting all of his stregth back. One day my step mother was watching threw the window of our house and saw our dog carrying the cat with it's mouth from place to place. Like it would take it to its food or to the litter box or to go sleep somewhere. We all thought this was amusing but we still had to seperate them two for awhile. The cat got better and everything.

Has this or something like this happened to other people?


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

I haven't heard of that but thats so cute the dog was trying to take care of it not knowing he was harming the poor kitty.


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

that is the weirdest thing i have ever heard.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Aww, that's a really cute story. Your dog was pretty smart. Living with me now is Isaac, one of my dogs. About a year ago when my family and I still fostered cats, we brought home four five week old kittens. One evening, Isaac happened to get into the room where the kittens were. When we found out, Isaac lying on the floor with all the kittens climbing over him. We let Isaac in again the next day with us supervising. He would lick and carry them around the room to the food dish, to the litter box. Like your dog did. It was the cutest thing.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Aww, hot cute. I can picture it now, a doggie carrying around a cat like its one of his own. At least you found out the root of the problem hehe :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I love these stories. I am glad you have been digging up and found them, Kitkat. I had no clue they were here.
There is nothing more touching than such displays of affection!


----------

